# Is kibble bad for poodles



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi,
I was wondering if kibble is bad for poodles.
Thank you,
Olive Love


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

This is a sensitive question. My dogs have done well on raw and I plan to keep them on it.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Depends on the kibble. There are some that do not meet minimum standards for dog food. I have fed Purina for about 50 years. My dogs have been very healthy and have lived to great old age. Right now my oldest dog is 14 1/2. I do add cheese, blueberries, canned meat/fish, and vegetables in limited amounts.

People have strong opinions about dog food. If you want a good book on dog nutrition, read Canine Nutrigenomics.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

There are a lot of variables here.
For one, kibble diets have been fairly extensively tested and tried. Kibble is easy to keep consistent, and it's worth it for companies to fund these trials.
There are crappy, bottom-of-the barrel kibbles, all the way up to high-quality. It's also true that there is no one "best" kibble, different dogs will thrive on different diets. Some will thrive even on garbage diets.
For raw diets, there has been little to no testing or trials. There is no real 'benchmarks' for raw foods to be compared against. Pre-made raw diets are little different from kibble/canned in that there will be a range of quality. Homemade raw has the potential benefit of control over the quality of ingredients. However, like home cooked diets, there is the potentially serious issue of having an unbalanced diet.
So, if you are going to feed homemade cooked or raw diets, you need to follow a proper recipe or do thorough research. If you don't have the time or inclination to do that research, choose a commercial diet and monitor your dog's condition. Skin, muscle tone, bowel movements are all things that will give some indication of how any particular diet suits your dog.
Personally? I was not willing to feed raw while I had little kids. I did start feeding raw when my youngest was four. I still do occasionally but it does not work out that great for our family, and my dogs do very well on their rotations of high quality kibble with some fresh food added.


----------

